# whats the difference between these....



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

body kits...

the kaminari, and the MSA fiberglass

heres pics of the kits

kaminari 

























MSA 

























they look the EXACT same, and the MSA one is like $400 cheaper :wtf:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

not every thing is sold at the same price.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so did MSA get the rights to the kit then reproduce them at a cheaper price?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Or it's just a blatant ripoff. Get it while you can.......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i sent them an e-mail asking if they have the rights to produce an exact replica, and its been on the motorsport auto site for over 2 years, they sell both kits


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the Kaminari kit is rubberized and can handle minor collisions like a stock bumper, as opposed to hard and easy to crack fiberglass, might explain the price difference.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hmmmmm damn it, now i must choose between saving money, or saving my car.................................


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i got the reply


i was actually surprised by the response

heres what i sent 



> Hi,
> I'm looking at the Kaminari and MSA body kits, and i noticed they are the exact same, if this is true, what accounts for the almost $400 price difference?
> 
> thanks,
> Chris


and heres the response



> Mr. Cox,
> 
> The MSA body kit is our brand body kit. Kaminari is a big brand name when it comes to body kits. Both of the body kits are going to be fiberglass. The main difference between the Kaminari body kit and are MSA is going to be the quality that they are made. Some of our fiberglass is going to have some spider cracks in them. The MSA body kits require trimming to have them installed. The Kaminari body kits are perfect. Generally the Kaminari body kits are going to be a little more expensive but you end up getting what you pay for.
> 
> ...


so he flat out said their product is of inferior quality.....hey at least their honest, looks like i'm forking out the $800 something for the Kaminari


----------

